# Teeth growing in wrong?



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello,

So Rainer is almost 19 weeks and I'm starting to see a few adult teeth popping in. I've noticed thought that two of his bottom teeth are growing further back in than (I think) they should. Is this normal/will they move to the correct placement or is there something I can do to make sure his teeth grow in right so that he does not have issues later on? I've attached a pic below...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Weird . . . doesn't look normal to me. Bumping this up hoping that others will take a look and comment - I really don't know what to think of this.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd get him to the vet asap so you can assess his dentation. Lucky for Rainer that you are so observant.
Hope it is an easy fix!


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Something similar to this happened to my pup when he was getting his teeth. What ended up happening was his adults were growing further back like showed above, but they pushed forward and pushed the baby teeth right out and now his teeth are all in perfect position. Just my experience.


----------



## SkyeGSD (Apr 7, 2001)

Take him to the vet to get it checked out. I have never experienced any teeth issues in any of my GSD's, but I have in my toy fox terrier puppy. They look a little far back to me. My TFT's mouth looked similar to this, he had 12 retained puppy teeth which caused some issues (common in many toy breeds apparently). I had them pulled, and never had an issue.

Let us know what the vet says, I'm curious.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I've never seen that in particular (and I would probably take him to the vet to have it checked out, just to be safe), but here were Ozzy's teeth when he was little. 










They came in normally, for the most part. His right bottom canine is a little crooked, but other than that, no issues.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm dealing with this right now actually. Took Dakota to the vet today (she has an upper respiratory infection, another story...) and the vet noticed her teeth. They look similar to your pups, except she's got her puppy canines right next to her adult canines. The vet really has me freaked out about the potential for pain, infection, ect... and now I have to take Dakota to a veterinary dentist. A dentist for my dog--crazy! So, we go on April 11th for the consult but my vet said the dentist would want to pull the baby teeth out of the way. So based on my vet's reaction to my puppy's teeth, I'd definitely take your dog to the vet to make sure all is well.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

TheNamesNelson said:


> Something similar to this happened to my pup when he was getting his teeth. What ended up happening was his adults were growing further back like showed above, but they pushed forward and pushed the baby teeth right out and now his teeth are all in perfect position. Just my experience.


Same thing with my puppy. They looked just like this and all came in perfect. The adult teeth pushed forward and pushed the baby teeth out. Her teeth are perfect now.

If you are concerned, I would definitely get a vet's opinion though. I do know there are other threads and pictures on this board about the same thing. Might want to check those out and get an update from the OPs on them.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

My pups (Tober) teeth did the same thing. By all means, have a vet take a look at him first. 

I made sure Tober had TONS of items to chew on varying in shape, texture, flavor. The favorites seemed to be 
-Raw beef bone
-Kong (with things stuffed if)
-Quality rawhide (use carefully)
-Nylabones (they make MANY varieties, Tober likes chicken flavor)

When I made sure he had many nice chewies he began chewing a lot and it helped to losen the baby teeth. The adult teth moved in perfectly and are very straight now (he is 7 months old).


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you for all the replies, everyone! I had someone familiar with puppy development take a look and she said not to be too worried about it now. She said what may have happened is he had a growth spurt where his jaw grew faster than the adult teeth can keep up. She said the adult teeth should come in and push the baby teeth out (they seem to not be so far back lately). I'm keeping an eye on them and will see in a little bit. 

I make sure he has plenty to chew on (beef knuckle bones, marrow bones, bully sticks, himalayan chews and antlers - he's never short of things to chew on...as long as it's not me! LOL). So fingers crossed!

Dakotas Mom, I think Rainer may have an upper respiratory infection as well!! He's been coughing (sometimes mucus-y stuff comes out) and his nose has been runny. Yesterday he didn't eat his breakfast and basically slept all day in his crate. I opened up the windows and let the humidity in (live in Florida) and made sure he had water. I also fed him raw honey 4 -5 times throughout the day (he loved the honey! Like mother, like fur son ) and I think that really helped him out. By night time he was more than eager to eat the rice made with chicken broth I made him and he even polished off that mornings kibble. He's been doing good today - energetic and more like his old self. So I'm keeping an eye on the cough and resting him - if the cough doesn't go away in a few days I'll take him to the vet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Puppies will sometimes get weepy eyes or a mild respiratory when teething. Watch the gums while those teeth are erupting to make sure there isn't any puncturing.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Its simply the adult teeth coming in before the baby teeth have popped out. Incisors are first, which is what is happening to your pup.. Usually as the adult teeth come in, the baby teeth will loosen and fall out and the adult teeth will pop into place. When you worry is if the adult teeth have come all the way in and the puppy teeth are still there,then they usually have to be removed by the vet. However, that is usually most common with the canines,not the incisors. Just watch, let him chew on knuckle bones. Not rawhide.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Rainer said:


> Dakotas Mom, I think Rainer may have an upper respiratory infection as well!! He's been coughing (sometimes mucus-y stuff comes out) and his nose has been runny. Yesterday he didn't eat his breakfast and basically slept all day in his crate. I opened up the windows and let the humidity in (live in Florida) and made sure he had water. I also fed him raw honey 4 -5 times throughout the day (he loved the honey! Like mother, like fur son ) and I think that really helped him out. By night time he was more than eager to eat the rice made with chicken broth I made him and he even polished off that mornings kibble. He's been doing good today - energetic and more like his old self. So I'm keeping an eye on the cough and resting him - if the cough doesn't go away in a few days I'll take him to the vet.


It could be kennel cough or canine influenza, though Dakota doesn't have a fever and I opted not to do xrays or bloodwork. The vet put her on antibiotics though b/c she had yellowish nasal discharge and her chest sounds congested when she breathes/coughs. Though, I probably could have waited this out at home since just going to the vet made the cough stop! lol Happens with my kids too! Glad your pup is getting his appetite back. The humidity thing is a good idea. We're in Colorado (read bone dry 365 days a year!) so the vet said to put a humidifier near her crate tonight. Hope your pup just has a little virus that runs its course.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Maybe he needs braces? 


i had to


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

Dakotasmom: Rainer doesn't have a fever as well. He's his usually happy self (except for that one day) but he is congested in his chest as well. Hopefully he fights it off soon. I feel bad for my poor baby when he's coughing or wakes up snorting cuz of the phlegm! 

The baby teeth are loosening up and the adult teeth are starting to come forward. YAY!!! No trip to the vet necessary yet. I'm keeping my eye on it! Some of his top front teeth are starting to come loose as well. We've been finding blood on his toys/chews - but no teeth! 

I thought the same thing about braces when I first saw his teeth!! hahah :rofl:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I actually think there was/is a member here whose dog actually had braces. I have them as an adult right now...not fun! LOL


----------



## wuneyewilly (Aug 24, 2011)

My 17 week old has incisors just like the top pic, but less exposed. I was debating a vet trip, but figured it might just be the next row of her land shark teeth drifting into place ;p


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My dog had to have braces because a lower canine was poking into the roof of his mouth and was going to pentrate into the nasal cavity. It was by no means cosmetic.


----------



## Jerad (Jan 22, 2012)

As a dentist I see this in children all the time and my 16 week old puppy's mouth looks just like your picture. Don't worry, they will move forward as the errupt and displace the puppy teeth.


----------

